# All Hallows Cross Race Oct 31, 2009 - Hughsville, MD



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

All Hallows Cross
October 31, 2009
Held under USA Cycling permit (pending)
Oak Ridge Park
13675 Oaks Rd.
Hughesville, MD 20637
Race held Rain or Shine

See Link for details and info:

http://www.paxvelo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/all_hallows_eve_cross_race_info1.pdf

Race day registration opens at 8:00 AM and closes 15 minutes prior to the start of each race, and will be strictly enforced. Riders without a valid USAC license must purchase a One-Day License ($10) sold at registration and are eligible to compete in Category 4 events only.


----------

